

Little evidence of health benefits from organic foods, study finds - adventured
http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2012/09/little-evidence-of-health-benefits-from-organic-foods-study-finds.html

======
DougN7
My wife gets a migraine within about 5 minutes of having any non-organic dairy
products. We don't know if it's growth hormones, anti-biotics or what, but it
is 100% reproducible. Same thing with non-organic corn, onions, green beans
and others. So maybe not a net plus for most of us, but a huge difference for
her.

~~~
lostmsu
Did you do double blind?

~~~
DougN7
We usually discover something contains dairy via the migraine. But she can
have organic dairy all day long. That's essentially blind, right? She's not
willing to purposely inflict herself with a migraine to test though, and I
don't blame her.

------
nekgrim
if you’re an adult and making a decision based solely on your health"

Not infecting the Earth seems like a pretty big benefit. Can we stop beeing so
selfish?

~~~
malyk
And also:

"They did not find strong evidence that organic foods are more nutritious or
carry fewer health risks than conventional alternatives, though consumption of
organic foods can reduce the risk of pesticide exposure."

Limiting pesticide exposure seems to be the exact reason to buy organic to me.

